# bimalleolar ankle fracture



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Ow ow ow ow ow!

Please tell me you were trying something ambitious, and not just tooling around! If you can get that from just being shown a picture of a skateboard, I quit!


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Look down one post from this one. I only broke my fibula but also got a titanium plate with 8 screws and dislocated my ankle. You'll be non weight-bearing for 6-8 weeks. There's not gonna be much exercise you can do while you're immobilized unfortunately. Well probably other than leg lifts...lol

I suggest going to mybrokenleg.com and referring to this site Physical Therapy Exercise Videos - Cyber PT when it comes to start your physical therapy.

Good luck with your healing. :thumbsup:











See how the tibia shifted to the right and there's a gap? They tried 3x to pop it back in...lol


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

Woah ouch
i have the same fracture a little higher up and a small crack in the other bone
and staples instead of stitches. 
and the doctor said hes gonna put me into a hard cast that i can bear weight on in two week
dont know what that looks likes but hopefully it means faster healing
good luck man


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yea, sounds like you have a better break than I do...lol It's really the dislocation that hurt me more than the break. At your age though you should be healing in no time. Just try not get out on the slopes too early, you wan't proper healing. You have many many many more days of riding ahead of you. :thumbsup:

What did you do to break both though? Just curious.


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

from what the doctor said, the force caused the broken fibula to knock into the tibia making a small crack


----------

